# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  problem pour jou un a jeu

## benoit22490

bonjour j'ai acheter un jeu le jeu et landwirtschafts-simulator 2009 je les instaler et quand je veu lancer le jeu il me dit 

error:could not init 3D sustem
shader model 2.0 requied
pmease instal the laster vido

pouver vous me dire a causse de koi sa marche pas et j'ai nvidia pour windox xp 2000 merci de maider  ::king::

----------


## Mat.M

Bjr, ce message n'a pas sa place dans cette partie du forum qui concerne la programmation de JV

Soit tu n'as pas la dernire version de Direct X soit ta carte ne supporte pas les shader 2.0 ce qui est le cas pour les "vieilles" cartes.
Donc probablement tu devras changer de carte vido

----------

